# Gothic 3 schwarzer bildschirm



## Canny (28. Januar 2008)

he leute
seit gestern hab ich ein problem bei gothic 3 und zwar immer wenn ich starte, ist fast alles schwarz obwohl das vor 2 tagen noch nicht der fall war. ich habe alle patchs installiert bis 1.5 und hat sonst immer auch untre vista super funktioniert.
falls das hilft mein system:
Win Vista
2x 2,4GHz
4GB arbeitsspeicher
GK: nvidia 8800 ultra

man kann sagen von einem tag auf den anderen war alles schwarz bis auf wenige zentimeter sichtfeld. alle anderen spiele laufen super also es kann nicht an der hardware liegen.
danke


----------



## Canny (28. Januar 2008)

Ich habs selber geschaft 
also für alle  die das selbe problem haben:
einfach auf nvidia sytemsteuerung und auswählen: "Die 3D anwendung entscheiden lassen"
und es funktioniert reibungslos


----------



## McRattenFace (3. Januar 2015)

HI ich habe Gothic 3 bei Steam gekauft. 
Ich hab das Spiel 2 mal durchgespielt und eines Tages bekam ich beim starten des Spiels immer nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm, wobei der Gamesound lief. Meine Graphiktreiber und DirectX sind alle auf dem neuesten stand. 
lg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DxDiag


----------

